# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Cách đọc bản đồ khi đi du lịch nước ngoài

## Meoluoi9x

*Đừng để bản thân bị hoang mang chỉ vì không tìm được điểm cần đến bằng bản đồ dày đặc đường đi và hình vẽ.*

*Chọn đúng loại bản đồ cần thiết*

Mỗi thành phố có rất nhiều loại bản đồ:

- Bản đồ dành riêng cho người lái xe với đường cao tốc hay đường phụ.

- Bản đồ dành riêng cho khách du lịch với những điểm ngắm cảnh hay những nơi nổi tiếng của thành phố.

- Bản đồ dành riêng cho người leo núi với những đường leo hay trạm nghỉ.


Với công nghệ hiện nay, du khách hoàn toàn có thể dùng Google Maps để tìm đường đi, tuy nhiên không phải lúc nào bạn cũng có thể dùng ứng dụng này nếu cần. Vậy nên việc học cách đọc bản đồ luôn luôn cần thiết, đặc biệt nếu bạn tới những thành phố lớn ở các nước phát triển.

*Hiểu rõ tỷ lệ của bản đồ*

Tỷ lệ của bản đồ giúp bạn tính toán được khoảng cách thực tế. Vì thế cần chọn đúng loại bản đồ cho phương tiện bạn định dùng để khám phá điểm đến.

Nếu đi bộ, bạn nên chọn loại bản đồ có tỷ lệ 1:25.000. Nếu lái xe, nên chọn loại có tỷ lệ 1:190.000.

Cách tính khoảng cách thực tế: sau khi xác định được đường đi từ điểm này tới điểm kia, dùng thước kẻ đo khoảng cách áng chừng giữa hai điểm này rồi lấy số liệu đó nhân với số tỷ lệ của bản đồ để tìm ra khoảng cách thực tế phải đi.

*Hiểu những chú giải trên bản đồ*


Hầu hết bản đồ có những chú giải hay biểu tượng cho dữ liệu có trên đó. Thông thường, những bản đồ tiêu chuẩn thường sử dụng:

- Những đường kẻ đậm, mỏng, liền, đứt gãy, với những màu sắc và cỡ đường kẻ khác nhau để biểu thị cho các loại đường: đường cao tốc, đường sắt…

- Núi có biểu tượng màu nâu, xanh lá hoặc phụ thuộc vào chiều cao của núi.

- Sông, hồ, đại dương có biểu tượng khác nhau nhưng hầu hết đều mang màu xanh da trời.

- Rừng, công viên, điểm chơi gofl thường mang màu xanh lá cây.

- Thị trấn hay thành phố thường có biểu tượng màu hồng nhạt hoặc màu vàng. Kích cỡ và độ đậm nhạt biểu thị mật độ dân số và tầm quan trọng của thành phố.

- Những tòa nhà quan trọng của thành phố thường có biểu tượng màu đen hoặc xám.

*Cách xác định địa điểm hiện tại*

Nếu không có tên đường hoặc bạn đang ở ngõ nhỏ và không xác định được trên bản đồ, hãy so sánh những cảnh quan xung quanh với bản đồ. Những điểm có thể dễ dàng xác định và nổi tiếng bao gồm: tên đường, sông, hồ, công viên, nhà thờ…

*Xác định điểm cần đến*

Nếu muốn đến các địa điểm có trên bản đồ, bạn chỉ cần đi theo con đường được vẽ sẵn.

Nếu muốn tới thăm nhiều địa danh khác nhau, bạn nên phân loại chúng theo những quận hay thành phố theo bản đồ. Sau đó xác định đường đi lần lượt cho từng điểm đến.

*Tìm và ghi nhớ đường đi*

Xác định tên đường cần tới, vẽ những đường có thể tới điểm đó, tính ra khoảng cách thực tế dựa theo tỷ lệ. Luôn luôn xem xét các chú giải của bản đồ để không bị nhầm lẫn điểm đến, tên đường và chọn cách đi hợp lý nhất.

Dùng bút màu hoặc bút chì tô lại đường sẽ đi để tránh bị quên.

_Theo vnexpress_

----------


## dung89

Nói chung chung thì dễ làm mới khó

----------

